# The Wolf of Wall Street



## MikeH (Dec 28, 2013)

Just got back from seeing this. Definitely a fantastic movie. Leo has still got it, and looks damn good for his age. Now I wanna go make a few million bucks.  Anyone else go see it?


----------



## MFB (Dec 28, 2013)

I saw it as well, and like I said in the other thread - I felt like it was just too long for what it was given how many opportunities they had to end it, not to mention I feel like a number of things were left open:



Spoiler



What happens to his first wife after everything that happens, does she get anything? What about all the money that's up in the air after Aunt Emma's death? How did Jonah Hill's character make that big a deal that fast with just the little slip of paper? Etc, etc...



Again, it was good and looked good, but I still have my issues with it as a whole; DiCaprio's role - fantastic


----------



## Winspear (Dec 29, 2013)

Hope to see it soon. Was it really as extremely explicit as one post on my Facebook feed suggested? I would be surprised for such a mainstream film.


----------



## Randyrhoads123 (Dec 29, 2013)

EtherealEntity said:


> Hope to see it soon. Was it really as extremely explicit as one post on my Facebook feed suggested? I would be surprised for such a mainstream film.



*No story spoilers, just descriptions of some of the more risque acts depicted in the film:*

There's a fake looking dick that Jonah Hill whips out briefly. And there are plenty of fully nude girls throughout. Also Leo ass. There's a dominatrix that pours hot wax on Leo's back, I think a few times there are lines of coke done off of women's breasts, and then Leo's character also sucks cocaine out of a hooker's ass with a straw. I didn't really think it was all _that_ bad, but maybe the internet has just jaded me 

edit: also there's a gay orgy, but mostly everything's covered up


----------



## mcd (Dec 29, 2013)

MFB said:


> I felt like it was just too long for what it was given how many opportunities they had to end it,



So wall street meets return of the king? No thanks


----------



## JosephAOI (Dec 29, 2013)

^I thought both movies were perfect length 

As far as this one though, MFB and I discussed our opinions over it.

Overall, I thought it was a super fun movie with some absolutely ridiculous laughs in it and some more twisted humor with, of course if you've seen it, some really uhh... dark moments. But yeah, I really liked it as a whole.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (Dec 29, 2013)

EtherealEntity said:


> Hope to see it soon. Was it really as extremely explicit as one post on my Facebook feed suggested? I would be surprised for such a mainstream film.


That might've been me mate!


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (Dec 29, 2013)

WOW! The Wolf of Wall Street was SOOOO ....ING BEAUTIFUL!!! O.O

Seriously, being a film connoisseur, I am now holding this film in the highest regard. (Granted, I may be slightly biased since it's one of my favorite books adapted onto the screen by Scorsese, one of my favorite directors. But Scorsese can do no wrong.)

A wickedly humorous three hours of PURE sex, drugs, and money with a dark undertone. And the best part for you gentlemen out there.....SOOOO MANY BEAUTIFUL NAKED WOMEN!!! (In fact, the film is about 1/3 a porno. I swear a guy was jerking off in the wall-to-wall loaded theater I was in during the "That was the last time, Jordan" scene.) It kind of also makes you want to go on a booze and drug binge after you watch it. Haha!

Everything is so carefully crafted as far as cinematography and photography goes, with a very clever attention to detail to help along the way. (Man...one scene though is intense as hell. For anyone who has read the book, or scene the film, then you know the one messed up scene I'm talking about towards the end involving the daughter. Scorsese nailed that one scene of ultimately dark family terror perfectly as I envisioned.)

I cannot recommend this film enough. If you go into the film expecting another Goodfellas or Casino, then that is exactly what you're going to get!.....the best of the best!....but this film is also a totally different beast in its own way and it paves its own path as an impending Scorsese classic.

SOOOO ....ING AMAZING!!!


----------



## RioVincent (Jan 15, 2014)

Definitely i am going to watch this movie in coming weekend.


----------



## Black_Sheep (Jan 21, 2014)

Absolutely amazing. Definetly Scorsese's best work since GoodFellas, and DiCaprio just nailed that role perfectly. 10/10, can't wait to see it again..


----------



## Leveebreaks (Jan 21, 2014)

It was good, I enjoyed it and the running time flies by, but lets face it you're not rooting for the guy because he is essentially a pr*ck. It's almost too similar in tone and feel to Goodfellas but the only difference is that nothing bad really happens to this guy at all, so it's not exactly exploring a man's character flaws and his redemption. 
Leo is good as always, but Jonah Hill acts him off set numerous times.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (Jan 26, 2014)

All you need to know with Leo and Jonah:
Leonardo DiCaprio Crashes Jonah Hill's "SNL" Monologue, Recreates "Titanic"


----------



## AliceLG (Jan 27, 2014)

Watched it last night. All I can say is I sincerely hope Leo gets an Oscar for this one. It was impeccable acting.

You could say I came for the booze, drugs, T&A and over-the-top debauchery, but stayed for the acting.


----------



## DoomJazz (Jan 27, 2014)

I think Jonah Hill did a better job acting than Leo did. I literally forgot it was Jonah 30 minutes into the movie. Just fantastic.


----------



## sezna (Jan 28, 2014)

MFB said:


> I saw it as well, and like I said in the other thread - I felt like it was just too long for what it was given how many opportunities they had to end it,




I thought the length was good. There was definitely a good theme of how that kind of lifestyle isn't sustainable, and while I won't give any spoilers, that theme _hits hard_ in the end.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (Jan 29, 2014)

sezna said:


> that theme _hits hard_ in the end.



That is exactly what Jordan says whenever you meet/see him in person. 

Everything from that DARK scene where he is trying to escape his house (you know what I'm talking about - not trying to give anything away) until the end is intense and essential for understanding as a viewer how the downward spiral finally can hit someone.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (Jan 29, 2014)

Suddenly I'm so happy!

Wolf of Wall Street DVD will be an HOUR longer - with longer sex scenes | Mail Online

Leaked less that 24 hours ago here:

http://www.hypable.com/2014/01/28/the-wolf-of-wall-street-4-hour-extended-edition/


----------



## TheDeathOfMusic (Jan 29, 2014)

One thing that's puzzled me a little is the complaints about how Jordan never gets punished, which somehow makes the film "immoral". Funnily enough, that's what happened in real life. Other than name changes and a couple of details (the animals in the office for example) the events of the film are pretty much exactly what happened.
Personally this is my favourite film to come out in a long time, and definitely makes up for Hugo


----------



## bobbybuu (Jan 29, 2014)

Wings of Obsidian said:


> Suddenly I'm so happy!
> 
> Wolf of Wall Street DVD will be an HOUR longer - with longer sex scenes | Mail Online
> 
> ...



Awesome, hopefully the new content won't throw off the flow of the movie.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (Jan 30, 2014)

TheDeathOfMusic said:


> One thing that's puzzled me a little is the complaints about how Jordan never gets punished, which somehow makes the film "immoral". Funnily enough, that's what happened in real life. Other than name changes and a couple of details (the animals in the office for example) the events of the film are pretty much exactly what happened.
> Personally this is my favourite film to come out in a long time, and definitely makes up for Hugo



I mean, Jordan actually WAS punished (did his time in the slammer), but whether or not it made him a better person...is unknown. Now he is using he power of communication to continue sales by training others on how to communicate (and then take THOSE SKILLS into doing sales). So at least now he is using his gifts/techniques via a difference means to actually enable/empower people......at a ridiculous monetary price. 

This film is instantly one of my top ten of all time. Maybe even top five. It seriously impressed me that much, and considering how shitty our society's morals are today in this day and age, I'm surprised that people walked out of the theater upon viewing this. I mean, shit, it isn't as bad as those NC-17 (X-rated) flicks of the 70s and all... But anyway, I was a big fan of the book before the film came out, so that might play into my opinion on the film quite a bit. It also got me to look into Jordan's Straight Line Persuasion program.

His Straight Line Persuasion program is pretty cool......but it's kind of the same shit I learned in all my COM classes in college. (While many future salesmen focus on "Business" or "Entrepreneurship" classes, I assert that they are taking the wrong approach.)

Anyone remember that letter that some random girl (who was one of the daughters of a guy who worked with the real Jordan) wrote to makers trying to slam them for the movie and how it was "praising the lifestyle"?

This Open Letter To The Makers Of 'The Wolf Of Wall Street' Will Change Your Perspective On The Film | Elite Daily

The only reason people say the film is praising the lifestyle is because they must've gotten fed up and either walked out of the theater or just tuned out the final 1/3rd of the film.

But back on point, then the girl's father (who worked with Jordan) replied and busted her.

The Father Of The Girl Who Wrote An Open Letter To The Makers Of 'Wolf Of Wall Street' Has His Own Response And It's Epic | Elite Daily


----------



## wankerness (Jan 30, 2014)

I got really bored in the last third of the movie. I guess the first 2/3 was just too funny and too fast-paced and it couldn't sustain that fever pitch for the entire time and I wasn't interested in it when it went to goodfellas-type breakdown of empire and paranoia scenes. I'm fine with plenty of 3+ hour movies, so I don't feel like it was a problem with my attention span, I just didn't like the pacing. I would not rank this in the top 50% of Scorsese movies that I've seen, but it was certainly still good and it was sort of nice to see something so unhinged.

My parents were going to watch it cause a family friend is in a longterm relationship with one of the actresses in the movie, I hope I managed to talk them out of seeing it. I'm really glad I didn't watch it with them around.

The scene in the middle from when the quaaludes hit while Leo's on the phone to the resolution of the choking had me dying, definitely the best long comedy scene I've seen all year.


----------



## MFB (Jan 30, 2014)

wankerness said:


> My parents were going to watch it cause a family friend is in a longterm relationship with one of the actresses in the movie, I hope I managed to talk them out of seeing it. I'm really glad I didn't watch it with them around.



You're telling me. I was sitting right next to my mom and step-dad during the whole thing thinking, "How the .... do I react to all this without offending them?"


----------



## wankerness (Jan 30, 2014)

I was laughing like a cretin at the discussion of how to avoid eye contact with a midget, I am sure they would have been horribly offended by it instead of realizing it's both funny AND making fun of the idiocy of those guys more than it's making fun of midgets. Also, all the sex stuff! 

Rob Reiner was a riot, that intro scene of him angrily answering the phone was my favorite.


----------



## YolandaSargent (Mar 17, 2014)

Leo was awesome, indeed, but I still think that it wasn't an Oscar-winning role. I know that many people say he deserves the award, and he does, indeed, but not for this movie. It's not about his performance - he did a great job - but his character is not so remarkable I think


----------

